

Ask HN: Review my latest site, CocoaDocs.com - appathy

It's only like 2% done, but I want to see what people think of the idea. Basically what I am doing is going through the official documentation and creating sample code for each method. Comments are enabled for the entire site (except for the homepage) so I am hoping to get some good discussion started. The site is loosely modelled after the php.net documentation. The site is targeted at beginners, experts will have little use for it.<p>http://www.cocoadocs.com/
======
barmstrong
Clickable <http://www.cocoadocs.com/>

------
fragmede
I like it. Is there a way to see all recent comments?

~~~
appathy
Not yet. I am considering adding a widget to the homepage showing recent
comments.

